# Ofrn Show and Treadmill race



## HeavyJeep

Had a good time over the weekend with some cool folks.

Kali placed second in the conformation show and placed first in the Treadmill race in her age/sex as well as most distance overall! :clap:

Kane was second in his conformation group and placed First in his category in the treadmill race as well as taking second in overall distance

WTG Kali Ma


----------



## welder

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## EckoMac

Congrats HJ!
She looks very proud of herself.


----------



## HeavyJeep

Preeshiate it! I have a video of the run but its on my wifes facebook and I don't know how to get it to youtube or otherwise so I can post it here...


----------



## DickyT

Congrats, great job with Kali!


----------



## HeavyJeep

Thanks brother! 
I am super happy, especially considering she tested positive for heartworms in January. 
And just for info she tested negative for heartworms 2 weeks ago :]

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jimxxx

HeavyJeep said:


> Thanks brother!
> I am super happy, especially considering she tested positive for heartworms in January.
> And just for info she tested negative for heartworms 2 weeks ago :]
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Heavyjeep, proud she's (and you) congrats and respect, great job.......:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## mccoypitbulls

Nice job and nice looking dog also. Was this the southern show?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Sweet! Congrats!!


----------



## DickyT

HeavyJeep said:


> Thanks brother!
> I am super happy, especially considering she tested positive for heartworms in January.
> And just for info she tested negative for heartworms 2 weeks ago :]
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That is good news! Darn them worms.... Glad she is healthy!


----------



## HeavyJeep

mccoypitbulls said:


> Nice job and nice looking dog also. Was this the southern show?


yep it sure was.



~StangChick~ said:


> Sweet! Congrats!!


thanks chicka :] hope youre well !



DickyT said:


> That is good news! Darn them worms.... Glad she is healthy!


 Yea it was a long year for her, she is all go all the time, and having to be not exercised for months was wayyy hard lol!


----------



## Saint Francis

Your girl has heart.....in more ways than one. Good for her. Fine, fine job HJ and company!

Long live the OFRN


----------



## SMD760

Congrats, I love your dogs!!!!


----------



## ames

Yay! Nice job!! Congratulations all around. Easy to see why they won. Amazing pups you have!!


----------



## mccoypitbulls

Talked to the fella that helped them with the location. Said is was a good time and great site.


----------



## HeavyJeep

Thanks yall..  Heart they have for sure..!

and Mccoy.. it was a great time, always is around fellow dogfolks! Wish it was a better turnout but maybe next time  definitely made some new friends!
The site is set up great for shows. We go there often for the ADBA shows..

here is the video of the run

kaliofrnrshowsept27 14 - YouTube


----------

